# where can I get an sri manifold?



## band-it (Sep 7, 2011)

want to add to collection.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

band-it said:


> want to add to collection.


We are about release our SRI. Check it out. 

http://www.c2motorsports.com/index....ategory_id=60&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=58


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

band-it said:


> want to add to collection.


Either make one yourself, C2 as stated above, HEP has a nice one aswell. There's a couple out there, just look :thumbup:. With the right une it really helps this engine a lot which is oh so nice.


----------



## chinapie2 (Mar 11, 2011)

any idea at all if this SRI will fit an MK6??


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

yes it SHOULD.
C2 is the only company making one that bolts on and goes without ANY modifications needed to other parst. it fits as OEM stock.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

Now it would be nice if they come out with an ecu tune for us mk6...


----------



## chinapie2 (Mar 11, 2011)

vento 95 GL said:


> Now it would be nice if they come out with an ecu tune for us mk6...


yes!


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

On C2's website it said that headers were used too. Does anyone know which one they used or did they make their own?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

vento 95 GL said:


> Now it would be nice if they come out with an ecu tune for us mk6...


with a tune it makes a lot of power... without it? it still does very good...

one dyno proved 177 whp... which is VERY good for a tuneless 2.5


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

installed in about 2 hours no major modifications


----------



## joshGOLF2.5 (Jul 7, 2010)

that looks pretty beast :thumbup:


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

c2 stage 3 this winter :thumbup:


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

thygreyt said:


> with a tune it makes a lot of power... without it? it still does very good...
> 
> one dyno proved 177 whp... which is VERY good for a tuneless 2.5



woaahh thats awsome without a tune. I imagine it had exhaust and air intake.


----------



## chinapie2 (Mar 11, 2011)

aquino said:


> installed in about 2 hours no major modifications



Mk6??


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

mk5. has a MAF.
and the air intake only fits cause its full silicone. if you have a BSH, APR or any CAI that has a tube it won't fit correctly without modifications.


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> mk5. has a MAF.
> and the air intake only fits cause its full silicone. if you have a BSH, APR or any CAI that has a tube it won't fit correctly without modifications.


Yessir, you are correct. EVMS silicone pre-MAF, then K&N over the other side of the MAF housing:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2011)

We have 3 units available NOW!.

Dyno proven results: Over 200whp.


- United Motorsport


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> We have 3 units available NOW!.
> 
> Dyno proven results: Over 200whp.
> 
> ...


The C2 ones? I must have missed it but was there a dedicated thread for the C2 mani?


----------



## dubreillz (Feb 21, 2007)

Im curious I have APR 93 tune and would like to know if anyone else is running that with the C2 SRI, I know C2 makes a specific tune for the SRI but purchased APR when I first put on my headers not planning on purchasing this at the time. Would the C2 tune provide that much of a difference with this mani in compared to the APR? Also I will be purchasing this towards Christmas when in stock after my last school payments, so am curious of whether or not I should go for the bundled discount. Thanks! :beer:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

dubreillz said:


> Im curious I have APR 93 tune and would like to know if anyone else is running that with the C2 SRI, I know C2 makes a specific tune for the SRI but purchased APR when I first put on my headers not planning on purchasing this at the time. Would the C2 tune provide that much of a difference with this mani in compared to the APR? Also I will be purchasing this towards Christmas when in stock after my last school payments, so am curious of whether or not I should go for the bundled discount. Thanks! :beer:


Well the C2 SRI isn't out on the market yet so no one running it right now. As far as tune, i'd say that the SRI specific tune is a must if you're going to get the SRI. Without it you won't be getting the full potential and power of the SRI, so I don't see the point of not getting the tune for another $300


----------



## dubreillz (Feb 21, 2007)

pennsydubbin said:


> Well the C2 SRI isn't out on the market yet so no one running it right now. As far as tune, i'd say that the SRI specific tune is a must if you're going to get the SRI. Without it you won't be getting the full potential and power of the SRI, so I don't see the point of not getting the tune for another $300


My bad I was under the impression they came out before and this as new batch being made, not certain where I had read that as I did a search quite some time ago, and I agree the retune isn't priced to break the bank. Thanks for the response though..... fortunately money free up so I will be able to add more power soon:beer:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

dubreillz said:


> My bad I was under the impression they came out before and this as new batch being made, not certain where I had read that as I did a search quite some time ago, and I agree the retune isn't priced to break the bank. Thanks for the response though..... fortunately money free up so I will be able to add more power soon:beer:


Maybe you're confusing this SRI with the HEP/UM SRI. Glad to hear you will be able to buy one, I can't wait to throw one on my car once it is released :beer:


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

dubreillz said:


> Im curious I have APR 93 tune and would like to know if anyone else is running that with the C2 SRI, I know C2 makes a specific tune for the SRI but purchased APR when I first put on my headers not planning on purchasing this at the time. Would the C2 tune provide that much of a difference with this mani in compared to the APR? Also I will be purchasing this towards Christmas when in stock after my last school payments, so am curious of whether or not I should go for the bundled discount. Thanks! :beer:


you can run the sri manifold with your chip if you want. it won't be perfect and you won't see the gains like the tuned chip for the sri , but there is no problem running it. 

you can easily buy it and then when your budget allows it , get the matching chip later if you want to test with the APR chip before. 

Best thing would be to dyno with the APR to see how much you put down.

united motorsports says with no tune , filter-exhaust-mani you see around 180whp, with the tuned sri chip you see around 200whp with the same bolt-ons. The thing that the chip improves most of all is the build up of power. It will be much smoother and linear.


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

I run the APR 93 on my manifold. In the end it's all about where you plan on going with the car. I did not opt for the SRI software from UM since I plan of going FI route this year.


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

pennsydubbin said:


> Well the C2 SRI isn't out on the market yet





[email protected] said:


> We are about release our SRI. Check it out.
> 
> http://www.c2motorsports.com/index....ategory_id=60&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=58


might want to fix that IN STOCK date. :beer: *Aug 1 2011*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

spdfrek said:


> might want to fix that IN STOCK date. :beer: *Aug 1 2011*


:laugh::laugh: Good call. I will do that right now. Check out our facebook as we just added some new updated pictures of our SRI. :beer:

http://www.facebook.com/C2Motorsports


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

ohhhh ahhhhhhh YEAAAAA!!!!










-OEM fittment
-uses oem gaskets
-uses oem fuel rail
-all CAI will work on this because its the only SRI so far to keep the TB in the stock location!
-use this SRI and C2 sri software and 205whp is possible!

:heart:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

does anyone have estimates of WHP on mani+ sw?

hep did 195? 194?? what will this do?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

READ my post.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> does anyone have estimates of WHP on mani+ sw?
> 
> hep did 195? 194?? what will this do?












-OEM fittment
-uses oem gaskets
-uses oem fuel rail
-all CAI will work on this because its the only SRI so far to keep the TB in the stock location!
-use this SRI and C2 sri software and 205whp is possible!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> -use this SRI and C2 sri software and 205whp is possible!


on the website it says: made 205 with:

-Short Runner Intake (SRI)

-C2 SRI Software

-Cold Air Intake (CAI)

-Exhaust Headers

-Performance Exhaust System


so, again... mani+ stock car+ sw=?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> on the website it says: made 205 with:
> 
> -Short Runner Intake (SRI)
> 
> ...


Don't have numbers for that yet. We need to test it to be sure exactly.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

still going to make 200. 
the one we tested was not the same type dyno..if you did the math its was in the 225's area.
but can't say offically because thats math numbers...its just know


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> still going to make 200.
> the one we tested was not the same type dyno..if you did the math its was in the 225's area.
> but can't say offically because thats math numbers...its just know


i understand... 

thanks josh... but obviously you guys HAVE to put dynos out as soon as its feasible.

its just a pain, cause i have had the money for the many for months now, but i refuse to buy the first that comes out... and so far ONLY HEP is out... so, i'm waiting for C2's to come out... and well.. hopefully unitronic will join the party soon... that way we can all have several options, and choose based on whats best, who has the best tq curve, etc.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Jason, i do have a question.
Are you guys able to paint those for customers? Like black color or gray?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

eatrach said:


> Jason, i do have a question.
> Are you guys able to paint those for customers? Like black color or gray?


or polished?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

Fred,
based on whats out now...C2 and HEP.
the HP gains will be nearly the same, depending on the runner lenght and a few other factors, but one will not make 20 more whp then the other na. i'm sure we will see dyno charts to make you and others happy soon..... BUT, for now, look at this from a build standpoint and price factory.
-C2 is less expensive
-install is easier! vacuum ports and be reached without removing the intake or having a 6 jointed arm.
-uses factory gaskets so replacement is SUPER easy
-it fits with no modifications
-if fits like OEM! no need to build a custom CAI or anything to "make" it fit. 

its just buy, remove old, install new, tune and GO GO GO!:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

eatrach said:


> Jason, i do have a question.
> Are you guys able to paint those for customers? Like black color or gray?





thygreyt said:


> or polished?


We can if you really want us to. It will be per request, not an option on the website. Obviously for extra $$.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> We can if you really want us to. It will be per request, not an option on the website. Obviously for extra $$.


how much would it be?


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

thygreyt said:


> i have had the money for months now, but i refuse to buy the first that comes out... and so far ONLY HEP is out... so, i'm waiting for C2's to come out... and well.. *hopefully unitronic will join the party soon...*


x903124678


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

thygreyt said:


> how much would it be?


Powdercoat or Polished?

please send pricing requests to: [email protected]


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> Fred,
> based on whats out now...C2 and HEP.
> the HP gains will be nearly the same, depending on the runner lenght and a few other factors, but one will not make 20 more whp then the other na. i'm sure we will see dyno charts to make you and others happy soon..... BUT, for now, look at this from a build standpoint and price factory.
> -C2 is less expensive
> ...


i'm aware that both will show similar "gains", but based on what i have searched, which is basically what you have said: length of runners, volume, etc the TQ curve should be different.

but so far, just because of the OEMness of this+price, this is the winner...


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

thygreyt said:


> i'm aware that both will show similar "gains", but based on what i have searched, which is basically what you have said: length of runners, volume, etc the TQ curve should be different.
> 
> but so far, just because of the OEMness of this+price, this is the winner...


powder coated for me... how much?


----------



## xxKurt85xx (Jun 8, 2010)

will it fit with the beetle engine cover as well? and can the auto tranny handle the power?


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

xxKurt85xx said:


> will it fit with the beetle engine cover as well? and can the auto tranny handle the power?


yes to both. 
This is a direct fitment; thus no modifications are needed. 
The auto will handle the power. Some folks have purchased a stageII C2 motorsports turbo kits; few claimed slipping (i wonder why) and the rest no complaints.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Umm I don't believe you can run either engine cover since there are post on the oem intake manifold for the engine cover to snap into. Maybe with some triming the bettle one could work but idk about that.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

vwluger22 said:


> Umm I don't believe you can run either engine cover since there are post on the oem intake manifold for the engine cover to snap into. Maybe with some triming the bettle one could work but idk about that.


Yeah, the Beetle cover attaches using mounting points on the stock intake manifold.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

*FYI*: Our SRI will be on display to check out at H2Oi. So come say hey!


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> *FYI*: Our SRI will be on display to check out at H2Oi. So come say hey!


haaaa, since i am in SOCAL, I'll send smoke signals.


----------



## vince3757 (Sep 27, 2010)

Make one. Its so easy and cheap


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

a SRI or a CAI????
cai sure but a sri is not easy to make OR cheap


----------



## vince3757 (Sep 27, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> a SRI or a CAI????
> cai sure but a sri is not easy to make OR cheap


Sorry ment a short ram intake on the stock header though making a header would be awesome


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

header is exhaust......:what:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> a SRI or a CAI????
> cai sure but a sri is not easy to make OR cheap


I dunno...my roommate just had one designed and is being manufactured for his G37S for a little over 200...

That being said, the quality of the product and the gains will need to be proven.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

$200 if a intake manifold? sorry if i don't believe you. materials will be more then that. WAY more. $200 for a cai maybe.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

I don't believe it either, but he said it'll be finished Wednesday. Honestly, anything that cheap, for a custom job, on such an important part should be at LEAST triple. We'll see.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Talked to him today, he was trying to pull one over on me. He bought a 350z intake mani and tried to pass it as custom fab work. :screwy:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

ah ok.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

C2Motorsports/NGPRacing with have 2.5 QuickFlow SRI's for sale at H2O


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

officially for sale :thumbup::heart::beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

C2Motorsports said:


> C2Motorsports/NGPRacing with have 2.5 QuickFlow SRI's for sale at H2O


thats good news, however, where can we find a dyno to see how effective this piece is?
and please, dont say:+200 whp capable.

i just would like to see a dyno where you could appreciate the the power curve changes.


----------



## Rabbit_2.5 (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm soooooo close to having enough cash for the manifold and software combo i can smell it :laugh: C2 you guys will be hearing from me very soon :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Please use this link if you have any questions, etc.. about our SRI. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5437893-C2-SRI-IN-STOCK-and-Now-Avalaible-For-Ordering!


----------



## band-it (Sep 7, 2011)

Did the c2 sri give 177hp on the 150hp engine or the 170hp 2.5l s engine?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

2007=150hp motor 
2008+=170hp motor
and those "factory" numbers are NOT at the wheels, just so you know.


----------



## thedriver33 (May 13, 2011)

07 jetta

so with this intake, a p flow, and a catback.. and tune what kinda numbers think it will make....wouldnt mind 205hp but i dont want to get a header....im lazy, lol.


----------

